# Where is CONFIG_INOTIFY kernel configuration option?

## Budoka

Powertop keeps indicating that I should enable CONFIG_INOTIFY option. But I am having difficulty finding it. Search indicates that it lives here:

 *Quote:*   

> Symbol: INOTIFY_USER [=y] │ 
> 
> │ Type : boolean │ 
> 
> │ Prompt: Inotify support for userspace │ 
> ...

 

But I don't see it under File System at all. Am I missing something?

----------

## Hu

That is INOTIFY_USER, not INOTIFY.  I do not see that option in recent kernel configuration options.  How exactly is powertop indicating that this feature is missing?

----------

## Budoka

 *Hu wrote:*   

> That is INOTIFY_USER, not INOTIFY.  I do not see that option in recent kernel configuration options.  How exactly is powertop indicating that this feature is missing?

 

Whoops. Yes that is correct. When I searched for INOTIFY_USER that is the only option it returns and like you I don't see it in the kernel options. 

Powertop kicks this out:

 *Quote:*   

> Enable the CONFIG_INOTIFY kernel configuration option.
> 
> This option allows programs to wait for changes in files and directories
> 
> instead of having to poll for these changes

 

----------

## Hu

It looks like the text of that advice is outdated.  Enabling INOTIFY_USER satisfies the intent of the advice, though not its literal text.

----------

## Budoka

 *Hu wrote:*   

> It looks like the text of that advice is outdated.  Enabling INOTIFY_USER satisfies the intent of the advice, though not its literal text.

 

Should I report this as a bug and if so where? Gentoo? Powertop?

----------

## Hu

Yes.  As I understand your posts, it sounds like the bad message is from Powertop itself, so report it to the Powertop authors.

----------

